# Band of Brothers



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Begins Sunday 9pm TCM channel.

Brilliant series.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

It is good indeed. I watched it the very first time round. And I have the dvd box set.


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

same as PugIan..............have the box set.................but will watch it again


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

absolutely brilliant series.i didnt fall in love with "the pacific" the same way i did with BOB though.there is just something incredible about BOB.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

epic love the box set to this day


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Best boxset ever


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Remember watching this when it was originally on. Fantastic series and well worth a watch


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

A brilliant series
Also pacific was good too


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

Melkor said:


> A brilliant series
> Also pacific was good too


Pacific was good but not on the same level as the orignal 'band of brothers' i see it "pacific" is on SKY MOVIES GREATS everynight @ 9pm................set to record


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

I watched it first time round and bought the box set as soon as it came out because it truly is amazing. Dug it out again when I got my surround sound as it is brilliant in surround sound as you can probably imagine.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I know what you mean,Pacific was good but had nothing on Band on Brothers.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

I've got the box set too just started watching it again the other night. 

I can remember watching it the first time around and feeling my eyes watering up right at the very end of the last episode when Richard Winters says this; "I cherish the memories of a question my grandson asked me the other day when he said, 'Grandpa, were you a hero in the war?' Grandpa said 'No... but I served in a company of heroes.'"


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

ITSonlyREECE said:


> I've got the box set too just started watching it again the other night.
> 
> I can remember watching it the first time around and feeling my eyes watering up right at the very end of the last episode when Richard Winters says this; "I cherish the memories of a question my grandson asked me the other day when he said, 'Grandpa, were you a hero in the war?' Grandpa said 'No... but I served in a company of heroes.'"


me aswell mate


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

It's an amazing series, is so well made.
And with some of the surviving heroes on there really made it special.


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

Watch it on BBC2 first time got box set and also read the books as well as all Stephen Ambrose s other books on WW2


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Got the box sets of both,found Pacific hard to get into in the first few episodes,but stuck with it and did quite enjoy it in the end. Not a patch on Band of Brothers though.
Mike


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

Great boxset,every time I watch it I see more and more British actors with yank accents

Simon peg
Tom hardy 
Etc


----------

